# Kaufberatung - Monitor



## L4stH0pe (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Bereich: Gaming, Filme gucken usw.
Preisgrenze: max. 400€
Größe: 22" - 27"

Bevorzugte Marken: SAMSUNG, LG, ASUS usw.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. Februar 2014)

Wunschgröße wäre gut  Bei 22 oder 24" Monitoren bekommt man für 400 Euro doch nochmal was besseres als bei 27" Monitoren.
Wobei man wirklich vernünftige Bildschirme in 27" bekommt für das Geld


----------



## L4stH0pe (27. Februar 2014)

Wunschgröße wäre 22" bzw. 24"  
Bin jedoch für größere Modelle bereit.


----------



## Enisra (27. Februar 2014)

wie immer bei dem Thema; Mein Monitor, daher auch der einzige wo ich was zu sagen kann:

iiyama ProLite X2783HSU-B1


----------



## LowriderRoxx (27. Februar 2014)

https://geizhals.at/de/dell-ultrasharp-u2312hm-schwarz-859-10143-859-10144-a673666.html

Hat sich auf der Arbeit und daheim durchgesetzt, immer in Multi-Head Setups. Ist schon ein feines Ding für den Preis. Ob das Modell zum Zocken reicht, muss man leider selber testen, da es maßgeblich von der persönlichen Wahrnehmung abhängt.


----------



## L4stH0pe (27. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es hässlich ..


----------



## Enisra (27. Februar 2014)

ähm, die sehn all so aus


----------



## L4stH0pe (27. Februar 2014)

Nicht ganz.
Ich finde es teilweise hässlich und die Marke ist für mich unbekannt ..
Bevorzuge die Marken, die oben genannt wurden.


----------



## L4stH0pe (28. Februar 2014)

Jm. ne Idee?


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Asus VG278HE 68,58 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich finde den ganz schick für das Geld bietet der ziemlich viel


----------



## L4stH0pe (28. Februar 2014)

Welcher von den beiden ist besser?
ASUS VX229H, LED-Monitor schwarz, 2x HDMI, Sound
Samsung S27C750P, LED-Monitor schwarz/silber, 2x HDMI, Pivot

Bereich: Gaming, Filme gucken usw.


----------



## L4stH0pe (2. März 2014)

Außerdem, sind die 29" überhaupt sinnvoll fürs zocken?


----------



## MisterSmith (2. März 2014)

L4stH0pe schrieb:


> Welcher von den beiden ist besser?
> ASUS VX229H, LED-Monitor schwarz, 2x HDMI, Sound
> Samsung S27C750P, LED-Monitor schwarz/silber, 2x HDMI, Pivot
> 
> Bereich: Gaming, Filme gucken usw.


Ganz klar der Asus Monitor, der Samsung hat ein MVA Panel verbaut welches für Spiele eher suboptimal ist.


> ...Wie MVA- neigen aber auch PVA-Panels zu Schlierenbildungen oder "Auswaschungen", die Samsung mit S- oder Super-PVA behoben hat....
> Ein weiterer Nachteil von einfachen, besonders älteren MVA- oder PVA-Panels ist eine relativ lange Reaktionszeit, die aber bei der Variante S-PVA deutlich beschleunigt wurde...


- TN, IPS, MVA, S-IPS


----------



## L4stH0pe (2. März 2014)

Welche Modelle würdet ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## L4stH0pe (2. März 2014)

Hab diese 2 Monitore im Auge:
Acer G246HLBbid, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DVI-D (HDCP)
ASUS VG278HE, LED-Monitor hochglanzschwarz, 3D, HDMI, DVI-D, Sound

Das wichtigste ist, dass man die Höhe einstellen kann.


----------



## L4stH0pe (4. März 2014)

..... ?


----------



## MisterSmith (4. März 2014)

L4stH0pe schrieb:


> ..... ?


Den Acer kann man zumindest laut Alternate gar nicht in der Höhe verstellen, dann ist ja wohl klar welcher Monitor.


----------



## L4stH0pe (4. März 2014)

29" wären ebenfalls in Ordnung.
Empfehlung?


----------



## Shorty484 (4. März 2014)

Wie weit sitzt Du denn vom Monitor weg? Also 29" sind für normalen Sitzabstand schon ziemlich riesig. Das ist zwar eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks, aber ich finde 24" Zoll ist eigentlich ausreichend.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. März 2014)

Bei solchen Größen sieht fullhd irgendwann auch nicht mehr so doll aus im Vergleich zu 24 Zoll. Die gleiche Anzahl an Pixeln (1920x1080) verteilt sich ja auf eine größere Fläche.
Vll lohnt sich da schon 2K. Allerdings gibt es da fast noch weniger Angebot als bei 4K, weil es im Marketing der meisten Firmen übergangen wird, und es braucht mehr Rechenpower. Und kostet mehr als 400 euro. Würde deshalb auch aus diesem Grund bei Max. 27" bleiben


----------



## L4stH0pe (4. März 2014)

Oh. Danke für diese Information. Der ASUS Monitor ist etwas zu dick, für mein Geschmack.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. März 2014)

Vielleicht der hier, aber da ich dein bevorzugtes Design nicht kenne, ist es mehr ein raten.
Samsung Monitor SyncMaster S27C750P 68,58 cm (27'') LCD LED Schwarz | ab 66 cm (26") | Monitore | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## L4stH0pe (4. März 2014)

Den hatte ich im Auge, aber die Höhe ist nicht einstellbar.
Außerdem habe ich gehört, das Samsung Monitore ungeeignet sind. (fürs zocken)


----------



## MisterSmith (4. März 2014)

Klar, die Reaktionszeit ist nicht das Nonplusultra, aber diese angegebenen Werte sind sowieso nur von Grau zu Grau.

Bei PC Games Hardware gab es auch die tatsächlichen Reaktionszeiten und die fielen immer deutlich über 2 ms aus.

Und fixer dich nicht so sehr auf die Marke, ich hatte mal einen nicht ganz so guten Asus TFT.

Dein Budget liegt wenn ich das richtig sehe so um die 300 Euro, für dieses Geld würde ich vermutlich aktuell diesen kaufen, ist angeblich auch in der Höhe verstellbar, allerdings nicht dünn und auch keine Edeloptik.
Eizo FORIS FS2333, 58 cm (23"), LED, IPS-Panel, 3,4 ms, H


----------



## L4stH0pe (5. März 2014)

Ich finde es hässlich^^
Es sollte halt edel und dünn sein ..
Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## PcJuenger (5. März 2014)

Nun, könntest du nicht spezifizieren, was _genau_ du als schön empfindest? 
Denn anscheined konnte hier trotz deine selbst angegebenen Monitore niemand deinen Geschmack treffen, weshalb ich mich langsam frage, welchen Sinn dieser Fred noch hat, zumal du dich doch anscheinend schon für einen Monitor entschieden hast.


----------



## L4stH0pe (5. März 2014)

Bereich: Gaming, Filme gucken usw.
Preisgrenze: max. 400€
Größe: 22" - 28"

Bevorzugte Marken: SAMSUNG, LG, ASUS usw.

Edel wie Samsung Monitore und nicht so wie die von EIZO 
Höhe sollte einstellbar sein.
Da ich kaum Ahnung von Monitoren habe, lass ich mich von euch beraten.


----------

